# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  मास्टर ब्लास्टर की उपलब्धियाँ

## The Unique

*   मास्टर ब्लास्टर की उपलब्धियाँ* *
*
*दोस्तों अपने इस सूत्र में मै महान क्रिकेटर मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंदुलकर के सभी रेकॉर्ड्स के बारे मै बताऊंगा!!*
*सचिन तेंदुलकर के लगभग 100 से भी अधिक रिकार्ड्स है!! और जिनके बारे में खुद सचिन को भी नही पता है!! ऐसा सचिन तेंदुलकर ने अपने एक साक्षात्कार में कहा था!*  :Tiranga:

----------


## groopji

> *   मास्टर ब्लास्टर की उपलब्धियाँ* *
> *
> *दोस्तों अपने इस सूत्र में मै महान क्रिकेटर मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंदुलकर के सभी रेकॉर्ड्स के बारे मै बताऊंगा!!*
> *सचिन तेंदुलकर के लगभग 100 से भी अधिक रिकार्ड्स है!! और जिनके बारे में खुद सचिन को भी नही पता है!! ऐसा सचिन तेंदुलकर ने अपने एक साक्षात्कार में कहा था!*


माफ कीजिएगा मित्र बीच में टांग अड़ा रहा हूँ पर आपने रिकार्ड के मामले में कम से कम एक जीरो कम लगाया है


साथ ही मेरी तरफ से आपको नए सूत्र की बधाई स्वीकार हो

----------


## The Unique

> माफ कीजिएगा मित्र बीच में टांग अड़ा रहा हूँ पर आपने रिकार्ड के मामले में कम से कम एक जीरो कम लगाया हैसाथ ही मेरी तरफ से आपको नए सूत्र की बधाई स्वीकार हो


*सुत्र मेँ पधारनेँ के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र!! आप सब दोस्तोँ के बिना तो ये सूत्र अधुरा है!!*

----------


## The Unique

*सबसे पहले जानते है सचिन के एकदिवसीय मैचों के रिकॉर्ड के बारे में:- 1. सचिन ने सबसे ज्यादा 462 एकदिवसीय मैच खेले है! 2. सचिन ने लगातार सबसे ज्यादा 185  एकदिवसीय मैच  खेले है! 3. सचिन विश्व के सबसे ज्यादा 90 स्टेडियम  पर खेले है! 4. सचिन  ने एकदिवसीय मैचो में सबसे ज्यादा 451 परियां  खेली है! सचिन  दुनिया में ऐसे पहले क्रिकेटर है जिन्होंने एकदिवसीय मैचो में 400 से अधिक पारिया खेली है!*   :Tiranga:

----------


## The Unique

*5. सचिन ने एकदिवसीय मैच में सबसे पहले एक पारी में सर्वाधिक 200 रन (147 गेंदों पर 25 चौके और 3 छक्को की मदद से) बनाये है!!6. सचिन पहले ऐसे खिलाडी है जिन्होंने एकदिवसीय मैचो में 10000,11000,12000,13000,14000,15000,16000,17000,18  000 रनों को पर किया है!!7. सचिन एकमात्र ऐसे खिलाडी है जिन्होंने एक कैलेंडर वर्ष में सबसे ज्यादा बार 1000 रन बनाये है!!उन्होंने सात बार ये कारनामा किया है (वर्ष 1994,1996,1997,1998,2000,2003,2007 में)!8. सचिन तेंदुलकर ने लगभग सभी बड़ी टीमो के खिलाफ 1000 से ज्यादा रन बनाये है!!*  :Tiranga:

----------


## umabua

अरे वाह ! मैं भी सचिन की प्रशंसक हूँ. अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी . धन्यवाद  मित्र .

----------


## shahanshah

*अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त !*

----------


## The Unique

> अरे वाह ! मैं भी सचिन की प्रशंसक हूँ. अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी . धन्यवाद  मित्र .





> *अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त !*


*सूत्र में पधारने के लिए आप दोनो का बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद !*

----------


## The Unique

*9. सचिन ने किसी भी टीम के विरूद्ध सबसे ज्यादा रन बनाएँ हैँ।(आस्ट्रेलिया के विरूद्ध 67 एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ 3005 रन)  और जो लोग यह कहतेँ हैँ कि सचिन तो केवल कमजोर टीमोँ के खिलाफ चलता है उन्हेँ यह जरूर देखना चाहिए।                           10. सचिन एकमात्र ऐसे खिलाङी हैँ जिन्होनेँ किसी भी टीम के विरूद्ध सबसे ज्यादा शतक लगाये हैँ। (आस्ट्रेलिया के विरूद्ध 9 शतक)                             
11. सचिन ने आस्ट्रेलिया,साउथ अफ्रिका,श्री लँका,जिम्बाबे और पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ सबसे ज्यादा रन बनाएँ हैं। 
12. सचिन ने फाइनल मैचोँ मेँ सबसे ज्यादा शतक(6 शतक) लगायेँ हैँ।और भारत ने वह सभी मैच जिते हैँ।*

----------


## The Unique

*13. सचिन ने एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ 10000 रन केवल 259 पारियोँ मेँ बनाए हैँ।जो कि किसी भी अन्य खिलाङी से ज्यादा हैँ।                         
14. सचिन एकमात्र ऐसे खिलाङी है जिन्होँने एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ 5 बार 150 से ज्यादा रन बनाए है।(152,175,163*,186*,200*)                            
15. सचिन नेँ एक कैलेँडर वर्ष मेँ सबसे ज्यादा रन बनाए हैँ।(1998 मेँ 1894 रन)                                
16. सचिन ने एक कैलेँडर वर्ष मेँ सबसे ज्यादा शतक लगायेँ हैँ।(1998 मेँ 9 शतक)*

----------


## The Unique

*17. सचिन ने एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ सर्वाधिक 49 शतक लगाये हैँ।                         18. सचिन ने एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ सर्वाधिक 96 अर्द्धशतक लगाये हैँ।          19. सचिन एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ सबसे ज्यादा बार मैन आफ द मैच रहे हैँ।(62 बार)      20. सचिन एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ सबसे ज्यादा बार मैन आफ द सिरिज रहे हैँ।(16 बार)*

----------


## Raja44

सचिन तो अपने आप मेँ एक रिकार्ड ही है वो जब भी पैड बांधते हैँ कोई ना कोइ रिकार्ड इंतजार करने लगता है

----------


## The Unique

*21.सचिन ने किसी एक वर्ल्ड कप मेँ सबसे ज्यादा 6 शतक लगाये हैँ।

22. सचिन ने किसी एक वर्ल्ड कप मेँ सबसे ज्यादा 13 अर्द्धशतक लगाये हैँ।

23. सचिन ने किसी एक वर्ल्डकप मेँ सबसे ज्यादा 673 रन बनाये है(2003 के वर्ल्डकप मेँ)

24.सचिन ने एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ किसी एक साल मेँ सबसेँ ज्यादा 1894 रन बनाये हैँ।(1998 मेँ)*

----------


## The Unique

*25. सचिन ने एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ 99 रन पर सबसे ज्यादा तीन बार आउट हुए हैँ।

26. सचिन एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ सबसे ज्यादा 18 बार नवर्स नाईटीँ(90 रन से100 के बीच मेँ) के शिकार हुए हैँ। 

27. सचिन ने एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ किसी एक साल मेँ सबसे ज्यादा 9 शतक लगाये हैँ।(1998 मेँ)

28.सचिन ने एकदिवसीय मैचोँ मेँ तीसरे विकेट के लिए सबसे ज्यादा 237 रन की साझेदारी की हैँ।(राहुल द्रवीड के साथ केन्या के विरुद्ध बोस्टन मेँ 23 मई 1999 को)*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र यूनिक जी ,,,,,,, आपने ही बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है जिसके लिये आप बधाई व तोहफ़ा स्वीकार करे,,,,,,, :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## umabua

सचिन तेंदुलकर एवं बाल सखा विनोद काम्बली.

----------


## umabua

क्रिकेट - पुरुष सचिन रमेश तेंदुलकर

----------


## umabua

क्रिकेट - पुरुष सचिन रमेश तेंदुलकर 
--

----------


## umabua

क्रिकेट - पुरुष सचिन रमेश तेंदुलकर 
----

----------


## umabua

सचिन रमेश तेंदुलकर -

----------


## umabua

क्रिकेट - पुरुष सचिन रमेश तेंदुलकर 

100th 100

----------


## umabua

पहली इंडियन ग्रांड प्रिक्स कार रेस (नोएडा) में...
फरारी के शौक़ीन सचिन तेंदुलकर .....

----------


## umabua

सपनों में डरने वाला और डराने वाला ...
दोनों एक साथ ...
सचिन तेंदुलकर और शेन वार्न

----------


## umabua

मासूम ब्लास्टर .....

----------


## umabua

बीसीसीआई ट्राफी के साथ... महान सचिन.

----------


## umabua

मुम्बई स्थित एक अनाथाश्रम के बच्चों के साथ तेंदुलकर ....
जिसे वह अपने पिता के जमाने से आर्थिक सहायता देते चले आ रहे हैं...

----------


## umabua

मिस्टर परफेक्शनिस्ट .. आमिर खान के साथ
मास्टर ब्लास्टर.. सचिन (रिकार्ड) तेंदुलकर ....

----------


## umabua

दिग्गज अम्पायर रूडी कोएद्जर के साथ
सचिन तेंदुलकर एवं ब्रायन लारा

----------


## umabua

गुरु-चेला कदम दर कदम
एक दिवसीय मैच में पहला दुहरा शतक लगाने वाले सचिन तेंदुलकर और 
एक दिवसीय मैच में दूसरा दुहरा शतक लगाने वीरेंदर सहवाग अपने आदर्श सचिन के साथ ...

----------


## umabua

जब सचिन बने १५०००० रनों के स्वामी....

----------


## umabua

अभ्यास सत्र में फुर्सत के क्षणों में ...

----------


## umabua

इंडियन ग्रांड प्रिक्स कार रेस स्थल नोएडा में...

----------


## umabua

क्रिकेट का मासूम देवता ..

----------


## umabua

इंडियन ग्रांड प्रिक्स कार रेस स्थल नोएडा में...
लो जी .. झंडा लहराया.... और दौड़ पडी हाई स्पीड कारें......

----------


## umabua

और यह है एक देवता का अपने भक्त को दिया गया वरदान....
---- ऐसा सिर्फ महान खिलाड़ी नहीं बल्कि एक सज्जन पुरुष ही कर सकता है....
सचिन के ऐसे कर्तव्य के लिए शत शत नमन.....

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

good work   good

----------


## umabua

सचिन तेंदुलकर के कुछ रिकार्ड्स तालिका में ...........
Attachment 469440

----------


## umabua

सचिन तेंदुलकर के कुछ रिकार्ड्स तालिका में ...........
Attachment 469446

----------


## draculla

*आज सचीन के साथ एक और उपलब्धि सामिल हो जायेगी.
आज वो राज्यसभा के मेंबर बन जायेंगें.*

----------

